# 50% OFF Discount for Inkbird WiFi BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes-$50



## Inkbirdbbq

Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the WiFi BBQ Thermometer with 4 colorful probes !(U.S only)

This Smoker thermometer is connected over 2.4GHZ Wi-Fi with your phone, you can monitor temp any where once this thermometer connected with your phone, support save and export all the temp data as well!
2000mAh lithium battery can last about 26Hrs once fully charged， high and low alarm, 12 different meat preset temp, magnet, 4 colorful Probes support measure your 4 different meat easily. 

*Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
Good choice for family and friends*. Get in on this,it won't be disappointed you!!


----------



## bassman

I would like the code please.  Thanks Inkbird for all these great deals!


----------



## georgia smoker

Send me the code too, please


----------



## Aledavidov

Me too , please


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

bassman said:


> I would like the code please.  Thanks Inkbird for all these great deals!


PM sent friend


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

georgia smoker said:


> Send me the code too, please


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Aledavidov said:


> Me too , please


PM sent


----------



## Baconyoulikeapig

Could I please get the code?


----------



## jcam222

I’ll take a code please


----------



## GATOR240

I would like a code also please.


----------



## LakeErieSMKR

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the Waterproof Bluetooth bbq Thermometer with 4 probes here!(U.S only)
> Features:Ipx5 Rated Waterproof ,150ft Bluetooth range, Rechargeable Battery ,Magnetic Design.
> 
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
> Good choice for family and friends*. Get in on this,it won't be disappointed you!!
> 
> -Share this with your BBQ loving friends
> 
> View attachment 455366


Just got the deal on the pen. Works great.Please send me the code for the 4 probe.  Thanks, Bob


----------



## smoker1949

I would like the code as well. Thank you.


----------



## smoker1949

smoker1949 said:


> I would like the code as well. Thank you.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Baconyoulikeapig said:


> Could I please get the code?


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

GATOR240 said:


> I would like a code also please.


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

LakeErieSMKR said:


> Just got the deal on the pen. Works great.Please send me the code for the 4 probe.  Thanks, Bob


Replied. Thanks for the support Bob.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

smoker1949 said:


> I would like the code as well. Thank you.


PM sent


----------



## SmokingJoeBuffalo

Please send me the code, I'd like to try it out. Thanks.


----------



## sprky

COOL, I need a new thermometer, my 732 bit the dust.  Id like the code please and thank you.


----------



## normanaj

I would also like the code too,Thanks!


----------



## Crash89

I would like the code as well.

Thanks!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth

Can I get a code please. Trying to get the parents into smoking and this will make it easy for them!! Love the inkbird products


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

SmokingJoeBuffalo said:


> Please send me the code, I'd like to try it out. Thanks.


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

sprky said:


> COOL, I need a new thermometer, my 732 bit the dust.  Id like the code please and thank you.


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

normanaj said:


> I would also like the code too,Thanks!


PM  sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Crash89 said:


> I would like the code as well.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Can I get a code please. Trying to get the parents into smoking and this will make it easy for them!! Love the inkbird products


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

jcam222 said:


> I’ll take a code please


PM sent friend


----------



## retfr8flyr

I'd like the code also.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

retfr8flyr said:


> I'd like the code also.


PM sent


----------



## Dave_XDM9

please PM me the code I want this one


----------



## Krandall84

I would like the code. Thanks!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Dave_XDM9 said:


> please PM me the code I want this one


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Krandall84 said:


> I would like the code. Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Whiteheaded

I would like the code, this is exactly what I need.  Thanks.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Whiteheaded said:


> I would like the code, this is exactly what I need.  Thanks.


PM sent


----------



## phobiarg

I am requesting a code too after having SmokinAl recommended your product.


----------



## gdp

[/QUOTE]
Please send me the code too. Thanks!


----------



## GrimmSmoker

Just started learning how to smoke on my Weber kettle, would like one of these codes! Thanks!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

phobiarg said:


> I am requesting a code too after having SmokinAl recommended your product.


PM  sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Please send me the code too. Thanks!
[/QUOTE]
PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

GrimmSmoker said:


> Just started learning how to smoke on my Weber kettle, would like one of these codes! Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## sprky

Inkbirdbbq said:


> PM sent


Thanks just ordered will be here the 4th


----------



## Psavvy74

I would like a code also.  Thanks


----------



## Dave_XDM9

Wow I just got mine on Friday and the quality is awesome. The four probes are perfect length and the accuracy is spot on and love the Bluetooth. Thanks Inkbrid I appreciate the great deal now I have two your products.


----------



## schlep

Would you mind sending me a code please? Thanks for the deal!!!


----------



## duckybud

send code please and thank you


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

schlep said:


> Would you mind sending me a code please? Thanks for the deal!!!


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Psavvy74 said:


> I would like a code also.  Thanks


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

duckybud said:


> send code please and thank you


PM sent


----------



## dietzle

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the Waterproof Bluetooth bbq Thermometer with 4 probes here!(U.S only)
> Features:Ipx5 Rated Waterproof ,150ft Bluetooth range, Rechargeable Battery ,Magnetic Design.
> 
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
> Good choice for family and friends*. Get in on this,it won't be disappointed you!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 455366


Please send code


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

dietzle said:


> Please send code


PM sent


----------



## sdesi1981

Please send code


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

sdesi1981 said:


> Please send code


PM sent


----------



## dietspam

I also would like a code.  Is this still available?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

dietspam said:


> I also would like a code.  Is this still available?


PM sent


----------



## Ilanmudasmoka

I also would like a code. Is this still available?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Ilanmudasmoka said:


> I also would like a code. Is this still available?


Replied


----------



## Hijack73

Still available :) ?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Hijack73 said:


> Still available :) ?


PM sent


----------



## Hijack73

Inkbirdbbq said:


> PM sent


I didn't get this one, I got the one for the stick


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Hijack73 said:


> I didn't get this one, I got the one for the stick


I have written the discount codes together, please confirm the information again


----------



## sheltbt

Please send code if not too late.


----------



## Hijack73

Inkbirdbbq said:


> PM sent



114-5585888-0251423

Order


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Hijack73 said:


> 114-5585888-0251423
> 
> Order


Thanks for the order!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

sheltbt said:


> Please send code if not too late.


PM sent


----------



## sheltbt

Inkbirdbbq said:


> PM sent


ordered and PM sent, thx


----------



## gocards2003

Inkbirdbbq said:


> PM sent


This is the one I really want. Could I get a code?please


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

gocards2003 said:


> This is the one I really want. Could I get a code?please


PM sent


----------



## targost

code please


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

targost said:


> code please


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the WiFi BBQ Thermometer with 4 colorful probes !(U.S only)

This Smoker thermometer is connected over 2.4GHZ Wi-Fi with your phone, you can monitor temp any where once this thermometer connected with your phone, support save and export all the temp data as well!
2000mAh lithium battery can last about 26Hrs once fully charged， high and low alarm, 12 different meat preset temp, magnet, 4 colorful Probes support measure your 4 different meat easily. 

*Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.*


----------



## targost

code plz


----------



## CSimsUT

code please


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

CSimsUT said:


> code please


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

targost said:


> code plz


PM sent


----------



## T.J.

Please send me a code.


----------



## windlaker

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the WiFi BBQ Thermometer with 4 colorful probes !(U.S only)
> 
> This Smoker thermometer is connected over 2.4GHZ Wi-Fi with your phone, you can monitor temp any where once this thermometer connected with your phone, support save and export all the temp data as well!
> 2000mAh lithium battery can last about 26Hrs once fully charged， high and low alarm, 12 different meat preset temp, magnet, 4 colorful Probes support measure your 4 different meat easily.
> 
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
> Good choice for family and friends*. Get in on this,it won't be disappointed you!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 458505


I would like the code, please.


----------



## Mofatguy

Deleted


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Mofatguy said:


> Deleted


?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

T.J. said:


> Please send me a code.


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

windlaker said:


> I would like the code, please.


PM sent


----------



## Mofatguy

Inkbirdbbq said:


> ?


Found my current thermometer from a different company has a WiFi option. Went that route instead. Couldn’t figure out how to delete my post. Sorry


----------



## dons2346

May I have a code please? Thanks


----------



## wizrd54

If you're still sending out codes I'd appreciate one as well. I'm about to get into the smoker game, and I'm looking for a reliable WiFi thermometer.


----------



## hoginme

I’m looking to pick one up
thanks


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

hoginme said:


> I’m looking to pick one up
> thanks


Replied


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Mofatguy said:


> Found my current thermometer from a different company has a WiFi option. Went that route instead. Couldn’t figure out how to delete my post. Sorry


No worries.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

dons2346 said:


> May I have a code please? Thanks


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

wizrd54 said:


> If you're still sending out codes I'd appreciate one as well. I'm about to get into the smoker game, and I'm looking for a reliable WiFi thermometer.


PM sent


----------



## hoginme

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Replied


Replied Need some assistance


----------



## JeffHanneman82

Please code for the wifi _thermometer_


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

hoginme said:


> Replied Need some assistance


Replied


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

JeffHanneman82 said:


> Please code for the wifi _thermometer✌_


PM sent


----------



## tag0401

I would like the code as well!! Thanks


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

tag0401 said:


> I would like the code as well!! Thanks


PM SENT


----------



## one eyed jack

I'd like the code, please.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

one eyed jack said:


> I'd like the code, please.


PM sent


----------



## eekinsman

Code, Please!


----------



## dons2346

First code no worky. May I have another code please?


----------



## willy appleseed

send me the code please thank you


----------



## shpxnvz

Hi, could I please have a code?  Thank you!


----------



## UofAknight32

would greatly appreciate a code. Thank you in advance...


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

eekinsman said:


> Code, Please!


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

dons2346 said:


> First code no worky. May I have another code please?


Replied.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

shpxnvz said:


> Hi, could I please have a code?  Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

UofAknight32 said:


> would greatly appreciate a code. Thank you in advance...


PM sent


----------



## Balu

[QUOTE = "Inkbirdbbq, message: 2113815, membre: 211578"]
Bonjour! Merci pour tout votre soutien.
Inkbird aimerait offrir une réduction de 50% sur le thermomètre à barbecue WiFi avec 4 sondes colorées! (États-Unis uniquement)

Ce thermomètre fumeur est connecté via Wi-Fi 2,4 GHz avec votre téléphone, vous pouvez surveiller la température n'importe où, une fois ce thermomètre connecté à votre téléphone, prendre en charge la sauvegarde et l'exportation de toutes les données de température!
La batterie au lithium de 2000 mAh peut durer environ 26 heures une fois complètement chargée, alarme haute et basse, 12 températures préréglées de viande différentes, aimant, support de 4 sondes colorées mesurent facilement vos 4 viandes différentes.

*Rejoignez notre commentaire si vous êtes intéressé! Je vais PM le code.
Bon choix pour la famille et les amis* . Entrez, vous ne serez pas déçu !!

: emoji_dancers:

View attachment 458505

[/CITATION]
J aimerait bien avoir un code svp  merci


----------



## Mikeonthelake

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the WiFi BBQ Thermometer with 4 colorful probes !(U.S only)
> 
> This Smoker thermometer is connected over 2.4GHZ Wi-Fi with your phone, you can monitor temp any where once this thermometer connected with your phone, support save and export all the temp data as well!
> 2000mAh lithium battery can last about 26Hrs once fully charged， high and low alarm, 12 different meat preset temp, magnet, 4 colorful Probes support measure your 4 different meat easily.
> 
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
> Good choice for family and friends*. Get in on this,it won't be disappointed you!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 458505


Please send me the code if this offer is still available. Regardless, thank you for doing this!


----------



## GrimmSmoker

Hi, I'd love a discount code for this!
Thanks


----------



## Seattlepit

Would love to get a code and try it out. Thank you!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Mikeonthelake said:


> Please send me the code if this offer is still available. Regardless, thank you for doing this!


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Seattlepit said:


> Would love to get a code and try it out. Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## Robelia123

Coupon code please


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Robelia123 said:


> Coupon code please


PM sent


----------



## GrimmSmoker

Can I get a code for this please?
Thanks!


----------



## Teal101

Code please!  Running your 4 probe and 6 probe bluetooth units right now, wifi will kick it over the top!


----------



## Gonbssfshin

Code please, new to the smoker game and this product was recommended


----------



## SeungRocks

Please send code


----------



## josev70

I would be grateful if you can send me the code, please


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

GrimmSmoker said:


> Can I get a code for this please?
> Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Teal101 said:


> Code please!  Running your 4 probe and 6 probe bluetooth units right now, wifi will kick it over the top!


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Gonbssfshin said:


> Code please, new to the smoker game and this product was recommended


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

SeungRocks said:


> Please send code


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

josev70 said:


> I would be grateful if you can send me the code, please


PM sent


----------



## tacouser

Please send me the code


----------



## tacouser

For the people that have purchased this temp probe. How about a few reviews about it


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

tacouser said:


> Please send me the code


PM sent


----------



## JAYSONE

May I have a discount code if promo still active please?


----------



## slimjimdandy

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the WiFi BBQ Thermometer with 4 colorful probes !(U.S only)
> 
> This Smoker thermometer is connected over 2.4GHZ Wi-Fi with your phone, you can monitor temp any where once this thermometer connected with your phone, support save and export all the temp data as well!
> 2000mAh lithium battery can last about 26Hrs once fully charged， high and low alarm, 12 different meat preset temp, magnet, 4 colorful Probes support measure your 4 different meat easily.
> 
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
> Good choice for family and friends*. Get in on this,it won't be disappointed you!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 458505


Code me, please!!!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

JAYSONE said:


> May I have a discount code if promo still active please?


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

slimjimdandy said:


> Code me, please!!!


PM sent


----------



## willy appleseed

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the WiFi BBQ Thermometer with 4 colorful probes !(U.S only)
> 
> This Smoker thermometer is connected over 2.4GHZ Wi-Fi with your phone, you can monitor temp any where once this thermometer connected with your phone, support save and export all the temp data as well!
> 2000mAh lithium battery can last about 26Hrs once fully charged， high and low alarm, 12 different meat preset temp, magnet, 4 colorful Probes support measure your 4 different meat easily.
> 
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
> Good choice for family and friends*. Get in on this,it won't be disappointed you!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 458505


is this discount still available?if so may i please have the code thank you


----------



## Umpqua

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the WiFi BBQ Thermometer with 4 colorful probes !(U.S only)
> 
> This Smoker thermometer is connected over 2.4GHZ Wi-Fi with your phone, you can monitor temp any where once this thermometer connected with your phone, support save and export all the temp data as well!
> 2000mAh lithium battery can last about 26Hrs once fully charged， high and low alarm, 12 different meat preset temp, magnet, 4 colorful Probes support measure your 4 different meat easily.
> 
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
> Good choice for family and friends*. Get in on this,it won't be disappointed you!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 458505


I would love to get a discount code. Thank You!


----------



## Tcurrin

Inkbirdbbq said:


> PM sent


Hello,

Is this offer still available?  If so I would like the code so that I may order.
Thank you


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

willy appleseed said:


> is this discount still available?if so may i please have the code thank you


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Umpqua said:


> I would love to get a discount code. Thank You!


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Tcurrin said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is this offer still available?  If so I would like the code so that I may order.
> Thank you


PM sent


----------



## bigfurmn

tacouser said:


> For the people that have purchased this temp probe. How about a few reviews about it



I bought one of these a few months ago. So far it works great. Getting it to connect to wifi can be annoying but only took me about ten minutes after rereading the instructions. Thinking if the code is still good I might get another one!


----------



## Markl

Found out yesterday in need of a tool like this.  If offer still good would luv to get the code


----------



## wizrd54

I received my thermometer a few days ago and used it twice during the Labor Day holiday weekend. The device works well and is easy to setup. In my brisket I put the 4 probes near the end of the flat, mid-flat, mid-point, and end of the point. Having all 4 temps was great to see how things were progressing and to agonize about my first brisket and realizing my stall lasted 7 hours...

Anyway the device worked great and the battery lasts a long time too. I did have a few annoyances with the app (BBQ-4T) so here is my feedback on that.


Colored rubber things at the bend of each probe discolor super fast after cooking. Not a big deal, what are you going to do...the grill is hot. The probe plugs have colors on the end as well so you can keep track of them.
I don't quite understand how the graphing function works. Basically I could almost never go to the graph page and easily see the historical data of my cook. It seemed like it either didn't load ("request frequency error", am I overloading their server by asking to see the data so often?), or was at least an hour+ behind. This morning I was able to see the data for my whole cook, but not live for whatever reason. You can see the instant temperatures live obviously, it's just if you want to see it all graphed then you can't necessarily see it live. I think the data is uploaded the cloud through your account, and then is available at some point later. 
I wish you could change the x and y axis zoom on the graph to see the whole cook in one picture instead of just small chunks and needing to scroll back and forth.
On the app you can't access the historical cook data without first plugging a probe in. Just for fun I wanted to see my temps and cook time this morning, but had to grab a probe to plug into the thermometer first so that graph button would be available to press.
I calibrated my probes in boiling water and they all seemed to be off by 3 deg F. I think that's reasonable. The app saves the calibration to the probe color, so as long as you plug in your probes and assign the correct color to that probe it will always be correct.

Overall I'm happy, definitely worth the $50 instead of going for a wi-fi pellet smoker. It seems like based on the fact that Inkbird has reps on this forum that they may improve their app(s) with feedback like this.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Markl said:


> Found out yesterday in need of a tool like this.  If offer still good would luv to get the code


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

wizrd54 said:


> I received my thermometer a few days ago and used it twice during the Labor Day holiday weekend. The device works well and is easy to setup. In my brisket I put the 4 probes near the end of the flat, mid-flat, mid-point, and end of the point. Having all 4 temps was great to see how things were progressing and to agonize about my first brisket and realizing my stall lasted 7 hours...
> 
> Anyway the device worked great and the battery lasts a long time too. I did have a few annoyances with the app (BBQ-4T) so here is my feedback on that.
> 
> 
> Colored rubber things at the bend of each probe discolor super fast after cooking. Not a big deal, what are you going to do...the grill is hot. The probe plugs have colors on the end as well so you can keep track of them.
> I don't quite understand how the graphing function works. Basically I could almost never go to the graph page and easily see the historical data of my cook. It seemed like it either didn't load ("request frequency error", am I overloading their server by asking to see the data so often?), or was at least an hour+ behind. This morning I was able to see the data for my whole cook, but not live for whatever reason. You can see the instant temperatures live obviously, it's just if you want to see it all graphed then you can't necessarily see it live. I think the data is uploaded the cloud through your account, and then is available at some point later.
> I wish you could change the x and y axis zoom on the graph to see the whole cook in one picture instead of just small chunks and needing to scroll back and forth.
> On the app you can't access the historical cook data without first plugging a probe in. Just for fun I wanted to see my temps and cook time this morning, but had to grab a probe to plug into the thermometer first so that graph button would be available to press.
> I calibrated my probes in boiling water and they all seemed to be off by 3 deg F. I think that's reasonable. The app saves the calibration to the probe color, so as long as you plug in your probes and assign the correct color to that probe it will always be correct.
> 
> Overall I'm happy, definitely worth the $50 instead of going for a wi-fi pellet smoker. It seems like based on the fact that Inkbird has reps on this forum that they may improve their app(s) with feedback like this.


Hi there,
Thanks for the feedback. 
Could you please try another app : Inkbird pro.
This app may be easier to use. You can give it a try and choose between the two.


----------



## Rudyjr

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the WiFi BBQ Thermometer with 4 colorful probes !(U.S only)
> 
> This Smoker thermometer is connected over 2.4GHZ Wi-Fi with your phone, you can monitor temp any where once this thermometer connected with your phone, support save and export all the temp data as well!
> 2000mAh lithium battery can last about 26Hrs once fully charged， high and low alarm, 12 different meat preset temp, magnet, 4 colorful Probes support measure your 4 different meat easily.
> 
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
> Good choice for family and friends*. Get in on this,it won't be disappointed you!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 458505



Please send me the code for 50 percent off.


----------



## bigfurmn

Could I please get the promo code too please? Thank you.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Rudyjr said:


> Please send me the code for 50 percent off.


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

bigfurmn said:


> Could I please get the promo code too please? Thank you.


PM sent friend


----------



## bigfurmn

The code I was given didnt work? Maybe its because I already own one? I wanted to get one more for me (always use a back up) and one for my brother in law!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

bigfurmn said:


> The code I was given didnt work? Maybe its because I already own one? I wanted to get one more for me (always use a back up) and one for my brother in law!


Yes. Replied


----------



## bigfurmn

Thank you I will try tomorrow.


----------



## SilverPatron

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the WiFi BBQ Thermometer with 4 colorful probes !(U.S only)
> 
> This Smoker thermometer is connected over 2.4GHZ Wi-Fi with your phone, you can monitor temp any where once this thermometer connected with your phone, support save and export all the temp data as well!
> 2000mAh lithium battery can last about 26Hrs once fully charged， high and low alarm, 12 different meat preset temp, magnet, 4 colorful Probes support measure your 4 different meat easily.
> 
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
> Good choice for family and friends*. Get in on this,it won't be disappointed you!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 458505


I am interested in this. I recently obtained my first smoker, and am looking for a thermometer.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

SilverPatron said:


> I am interested in this. I recently obtained my first smoker, and am looking for a thermometer.


PM sent


----------



## bigfurmn

bigfurmn said:


> Thank you I will try tomorrow.


Got a new promo and got it ordered. Already have one but for that price and quality, could always use another got bigger cooks or a quick gift!


----------



## FFchampMT

Inkbirdbbq

Looking for a new thermometer set. I'd take a code!


----------



## robrpb

Please send me the code if it is still available. Thanks.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

FFchampMT said:


> Inkbirdbbq
> 
> Looking for a new thermometer set. I'd take a code!


PM sent


----------



## jasonk

Long time lurker. Had to register after seeing this post. 

Ribs are in the smoker but batteries leaked into old thermometer. Still offering codes?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

jasonk said:


> Long time lurker. Had to register after seeing this post.
> 
> Ribs are in the smoker but batteries leaked into old thermometer. Still offering codes?


Hi there, I'm sorry. As today is the 10th anniversary of Inkbird. The wifi model has been sold out. When this unit is available, I will text you.


----------



## bigfurmn

Sucks it's sold out. Got mine delivered two days  ahead of original date. I love this unit.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

bigfurmn said:


> Sucks it's sold out. Got mine two days stress ahead of original date. I love this unit.


 Thanks for your support my friend.


----------



## coolricks

Am I too late too?  I need one, is it coming back?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

coolricks said:


> Am I too late too?  I need one, is it coming back?


Hi there, I'm sorry. The wifi model has been sold out. When this unit is available, I will text you.


----------



## coolricks

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi there, I'm sorry. The wifi model has been sold out. When this unit is available, I will text you.


Thank you!!


----------



## phanman

Inkbirdbbq
 I would like to know when this unit is available again as well.  Thank you.


----------



## dons2346

This thing is great, better than sliced bread


----------



## txhedg

code please when available again


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

phanman said:


> Inkbirdbbq
> I would like to know when this unit is available again as well.  Thank you.


No problem. Please wait with patience, thank you very much.

Miya


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

txhedg said:


> code please when available again


No problem. Please wait with patience, thank you very much.

Miya


----------



## rlanicek

When this thermometer is available again, will the 50% off coupon still be applicable?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

rlanicek said:


> When this thermometer is available again, will the 50% off coupon still be applicable?


Yes, The units will arrive in about ten more days.


----------



## Insta_Glazed

Very interested in the promo code when this becomes available again if possible.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Insta_Glazed said:


> Very interested in the promo code when this becomes available again if possible.


No problem. Please wait with patience, thank you very much.

Miya


----------



## nick1036

Is the discount still available?  If so, can I have the code?  Thank you!


----------



## SandyWood

Can I get a code? Are there any left? Thanks!


----------



## JZinTX

Please send me the code when this becomes available again.  Thank you!

Jeff


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

nick1036 said:


> Is the discount still available?  If so, can I have the code?  Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

SandyWood said:


> Can I get a code? Are there any left? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

JZinTX said:


> Please send me the code when this becomes available again.  Thank you!
> 
> Jeff


PM sent Jeff


----------



## phanman

Please send a code if this is now available again.  Thank you.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

phanman said:


> Please send a code if this is now available again.  Thank you.


PM sent


----------



## robrpb

Please send code.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

robrpb said:


> Please send code.


PM sent


----------



## jusmejim

I'd like  a code please if the offer is still valid?  TY


----------



## ceonelson

My smoker's probe has vanished and in doing research came across this... I'd much rather spend my $50 on your product than a replacement, please send the code and I'll buy right away!  We're doing a smokefest next weekend so it will be great to show it off to the other guys there too.  Thank you!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

jusmejim said:


> I'd like  a code please if the offer is still valid?  TY


Pm sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

ceonelson said:


> My smoker's probe has vanished and in doing research came across this... I'd much rather spend my $50 on your product than a replacement, please send the code and I'll buy right away!  We're doing a smokefest next weekend so it will be great to show it off to the other guys there too.  Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## J_D

I would like the code as well, if the offer is still available. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

J_D said:


> I would like the code as well, if the offer is still available. Thank you in advance!


PM sent


----------



## donaltman3

I used the code today.. thanks for sending it... can't wait for this to show up tomorrow!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

donaltman3 said:


> I used the code today.. thanks for sending it... can't wait for this to show up tomorrow!


Thank you!


----------



## smokngun

I would like the code please.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

smokngun said:


> I would like the code please.


PM sent


----------



## dward1533

Hi - I'd love to get the code...thanks in advance!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

dward1533 said:


> Hi - I'd love to get the code...thanks in advance!


Hi there, PM sent


----------



## usr

Old thermometer just died. I'd love a code to grab a replacement. Thanks!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

usr said:


> Old thermometer just died. I'd love a code to grab a replacement. Thanks!


Hi friend, PM sent


----------



## Displaced Texan

I would like the code, too, please!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Displaced Texan said:


> I would like the code, too, please!


Hi friend, PM sent


----------



## o0range

hey, id like to have a code if still available please


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

o0range said:


> hey, id like to have a code if still available please


PM sent


----------



## JSig

May I please receive code if still available. Thank you.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

JSig said:


> May I please receive code if still available. Thank you.


PM sent


----------



## mike243

Guys they have some nice cases for these therms, makes it nice knowing where every thing is when you go to use them.  need a sticky some where at the top of the  threads to help folks find them on Amazon


----------



## Doodaaman

Could I get the code please, Thank you!


----------



## Bwsparker

I am interested in the discount code


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

mike243 said:


> Guys they have some nice cases for these therms, makes it nice knowing where every thing is when you go to use them.  need a sticky some where at the top of the  threads to help folks find them on Amazon


Thank you Mike. we cannot post the link directly.
Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Doodaaman said:


> Could I get the code please, Thank you!


PM sent my friend


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Bwsparker said:


> I am interested in the discount code


PM sent


----------



## baseballguy99

Can I get the code please?


----------



## Fat Old Guy

Is this waterproof? If so can I have a code please.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

baseballguy99 said:


> Can I get the code please?


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Fat Old Guy said:


> Is this waterproof? If so can I have a code please.


PM sent


----------



## bigfurmn

For anyone looking for the case on Amazon...
*Portable Hard Protective Storage Bag Only for IBT-4XS, IBBQ-4T, IBT-4XP Meat Thermometer, Splash-Proof Shockproof Travel Carrying Case with Hand Rope, 6.7 x 4.7 x 3 inches, Black*


----------



## jdmb560

Can you please send me the code.


----------



## Millberry

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the WiFi BBQ Thermometer with 4 colorful probes !(U.S only)
> 
> This Smoker thermometer is connected over 2.4GHZ Wi-Fi with your phone, you can monitor temp any where once this thermometer connected with your phone, support save and export all the temp data as well!
> 2000mAh lithium battery can last about 26Hrs once fully charged， high and low alarm, 12 different meat preset temp, magnet, 4 colorful Probes support measure your 4 different meat easily.
> 
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
> Good choice for family and friends*. Get in on this,it won't be disappointed you!!
> 
> Could you please send me the code?  Thanks
> 
> View attachment 458505


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

jdmb560 said:


> Can you please send me the code.


PM sent friend.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

PM sent friend.


----------



## Megacannon

I, too, would like this code.


----------



## Bmorr69

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the WiFi BBQ Thermometer with 4 colorful probes !(U.S only)
> 
> This Smoker thermometer is connected over 2.4GHZ Wi-Fi with your phone, you can monitor temp any where once this thermometer connected with your phone, support save and export all the temp data as well!
> 2000mAh lithium battery can last about 26Hrs once fully charged， high and low alarm, 12 different meat preset temp, magnet, 4 colorful Probes support measure your 4 different meat easily.
> 
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
> Good choice for family and friends*. Get in on this,it won't be disappointed you!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 458505


I'd like to get the code please! My old thermometer just died.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Megacannon said:


> I, too, would like this code.


PM sent dear friend.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Bmorr69 said:


> I'd like to get the code please! My old thermometer just died.


PM sent dear friend.


----------



## csseemat

I'll take the code if it's still available!  Thanks!


----------



## bams

I will take a code please. Thanks!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

csseemat said:


> I'll take the code if it's still available!  Thanks!


Hi there, Because of the Amazon Black Friday and Cyber Monday, the 50% off discount is over. If you still interested in the product, please check it on Amazon--Up to 35% OFF.

Link: IBBQ-4T WIFI grill bbq thermometer with 4 colorful probes----$70.00 with 30% OFF! 

Thank you for the support! Any confusion please feel free to contact me. 

Best, 
Miya


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

bams said:


> I will take a code please. Thanks!


Hi there, Because of the Amazon Black Friday and Cyber Monday, the 50% off discount is over. If you still interested in the product, please check it on Amazon--Up to 35% OFF.

Link: IBBQ-4T WIFI grill bbq thermometer with 4 colorful probes----$70.00 with 30% OFF! 

Thank you for the support! Any confusion please feel free to contact me. 

Best, 
Miya


----------



## fxsales1959

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the WiFi BBQ Thermometer with 4 colorful probes !(U.S only)
> 
> This Smoker thermometer is connected over 2.4GHZ Wi-Fi with your phone, you can monitor temp any where once this thermometer connected with your phone, support save and export all the temp data as well!
> 2000mAh lithium battery can last about 26Hrs once fully charged， high and low alarm, 12 different meat preset temp, magnet, 4 colorful Probes support measure your 4 different meat easily.
> 
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
> Good choice for family and friends*. Get in on this,it won't be disappointed you!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 458505


dumb question. you descriptions says monitor temps anywhere once wifi connected. does this use a cloud connection?  If i have to run to publix ( not on my wifi) can i still monitor chamber temps? if so I'd probably try one. I'm in the process of evaluating my current stock pile of legacy thermometers.  blutooth is not useful for me. I need remote accesss.
if there is a code or link, please help a brother out.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

fxsales1959 said:


> dumb question. you descriptions says monitor temps anywhere once wifi connected. does this use a cloud connection?  If i have to run to publix ( not on my wifi) can i still monitor chamber temps? if so I'd probably try one. I'm in the process of evaluating my current stock pile of legacy thermometers.  blutooth is not useful for me. I need remote accesss.
> if there is a code or link, please help a brother out.


Hello friend, 
The IBBQ-4T needs to be kept within the signal range of the connected 2.4GHz WiFi router.


----------



## DEUCEman

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the WiFi BBQ Thermometer with 4 colorful probes !(U.S only)
> 
> This Smoker thermometer is connected over 2.4GHZ Wi-Fi with your phone, you can monitor temp any where once this thermometer connected with your phone, support save and export all the temp data as well!
> 2000mAh lithium battery can last about 26Hrs once fully charged， high and low alarm, 12 different meat preset temp, magnet, 4 colorful Probes support measure your 4 different meat easily.
> 
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
> Good choice for family and friends*. Get in on this,it won't be disappointed you!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 458505


Code Please.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

DEUCEman said:


> Code Please.


PM sent dear friend.


----------

